# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Cherche famille d'accueil pendant 7 à 10 mois

## Floriane_67

Bonjour,

Je cherche une famille d'accueil pour mon chat Jade pour une durée de 7 à 10 mois.
En effet, je pars à l'étranger et ne peux l'emmener.

Les frais de pension sont trop élevés pour moi. Les frais de nourriture, litière et de vétérinaire seraient à mes frais. Par ailleurs, il est possible de définir une compensation financière pour sa prise en charge par la famille d'accueil.

Il faudrait que la famille possède un extérieur car elle peut faire des pipis en intérieur quand elle est trop stressée.
Elle est pucée, vaccinée et sera bientôt stérilisée. 
Elle est un peu craintive au premier abord mais c'est un amour.

----------


## olivia42

bonjour pouvez-vous indiquer le département merci

----------


## GADYNETTE

Oui, le département, svp....mais il n'y a personne de votre famille qui peut prendre la belle pendant ces mois d'absence...(quel traumatisme pour elle)

----------

